# Access Formulare



## keeepa (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin mir nicht sicher ob folgende Wünsche in das Konzept von Access-Formularen passen.
- Ich möchte eine Access Anwendung stricken wo ich ein Master Formular habe auf dem alle anderen Formulare liegen, damit sie beim öffnen nicht so "durcheinander fliegen" sondern eine fest definierte Stelle haben, wo sie geöffnet werden.

- Ich möchte diese Formulare nicht als Unterformular auf das Masterformular ziehen müssen, weil mir das im Entwurfsmodus zu unübersichtlich ist.
- Ausserdem möchte ich nicht beim Start des Programms alle Unterformulare laden müssen.

Hat jemand eine Idee oder ein Tip oder ein paar Code Schnipsel die mir bei dem Problem weiterhelfen könnten.

Grüsse und vielen Dank

keeepa


----------



## Slizzzer (4. Juni 2007)

Tach!
Also um UFO's kommst du wohl nicht rum. An deiner Stelle würde ich das Registersteuerelement auf das (ungebundene) Hauptformular ziehen und je Karteireiter ein Unterformular einfügen.
Ist die übersichtlichste und einfachste Form.


----------



## keeepa (4. Juni 2007)

Hi Slizzzer,
was meinst du mit UFO's ?

Gruss
keeepa


----------



## larryson (4. Juni 2007)

UFO's sind Unterformulare

Wenn Du das wirklich vor hast, muss Dein Bildschirm riesig sein

Wild durcheinanderfliegende Formulare kenne ich nicht bei mir, ich nutze den gesamten Bildschirm, dann "fliegt" auch nix. (Beim Öffnen maximieren). 

Wenn Du beim Start nicht alle Daten in Deine Formulare laden willst, warum willst Du Sie dann dort anzeigen


----------



## keeepa (4. Juni 2007)

He Larryson,
warum muss der Bildschirm riesig sein? Ich würde sie ja im Entwurfsmodus alle übereinander legen. Und würde sie dann später nur ein und ausblenden wenn ich sie brauche(visible=true)

Ich kann dann ja nicht mer mit do.cmd arbeiten, weil die formulare dann immer in einem eigenen Fenster gestartet werden? Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit erst dann ein Unterformular zu laden, wenn man es benötigt?

danke

Steffen


----------



## larryson (5. Juni 2007)

Wie willst Du formulare im Entwurfsmodus übereinander legen Entweder du hast mehrere Formulare, die du nacheinander öffnest, diese sind aber nicht fest mit deinem Masterformular verankert. Oder Du hast Unterformulare, die du auch nacheinader sichtbar/unsichtbar schalten kannst.  Wenn Du Dir die Arbeit machen willst...

Wenn Du Daten für ein Unterformular erst bei Bedarf laden willst, dann musst du die Datenherkunft erst zur Laufzeit bestimmen. Ich habe allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht, das dies länger dauert.


----------



## larryson (5. Juni 2007)

Ich hab gerade noch etwas gefunden, vielleicht hilft Dir ja sowas gegen "durcheinanderfliegende" Formulare. Es gibt unter den Makroaktionen den Punkt "Positionieren" (docmd.movesize). Damit kann man wohl Formulargrößen und Positionen ändern. Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter..


----------



## keeepa (8. Juni 2007)

Danke Larryson,
für deine Unterstützung! Ich werde jetzt meine Strategie dahingehend ändern, dass ich die formulare beim öffnen maximiere!@larryson Wie war der Befehl dafür? ;-) Und damit ich von jedem Formular in jedes andere springen kann, werde ich einfach entsprechende Button auf alle Formulare packen!

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## larryson (11. Juni 2007)

Entweder über ein Makro, dort dann "Maximierren" oder im Code "Docmd.Maximize"


----------

